# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Dream collapses too quickly

## Hypnopotamus

Hi,

Recently I had a few lucid dreams that lasted only a few seconds;
and turned into the void.

I even had a wild last night but it faded away within 10 seconds.

Ive tried to rub my hands but it doesnt help.
I dont think its related to excitement because Im relatively calm when I become lucid.

Ive heard somebody saying that you want to follow the flow of the dream first as opposed to force things to happen
because that might make the dream collapse.

When I become lucid I always try to do the things Ive planned to. Maybe I should just have a look around first. That could be my issue.

Have you experienced something similar ?

Id welcome any advice.

Thanks

----------


## LiLeila

I have similar problem. Even when I'm calm it's still collapsing. You're probably right - when we want to make things too quicly we lose control because we can't focus on the environment. So there is no base for a dream at all. It's tricky 'cause when you don't know what to do in LD it's not good either. Next time I'll try just to play with what I have at the moment, look around and stuff. Maybe you should try it too. No need for a rush. As I remember now I had longer LDs when I was more focused on the surroundings so yeah, that's definitely the issue.

----------


## zingdoozer

I used to have this problem too. 

I used to not want to look too closely at things, didn't want to get too excited, didn't want to try to have sex, not want to make any sudden moves - just go with the dream and hope it lasts as long as possible. 

Didnt work. 

I read some threads on here, that I should have probably been doing just the opposite.

This is what worked for me.. 

Dream stabilisation techs. 
Breathe in all the senses. Taste, touch, smell, warmth/cold, etc. So instead of not wanting to look too much in detail, it was exactly the opposite that I had to do. Look in much more detail, and this really stabilised the dream. 
Not to get too excited. Daily meditation sorts this out. 
Also to keep moving, as if I stop, then the dream just dissolves. 

What not to do?
Not look to closely at things. 
Want to just drift along with the dream. Aimless drifting dissolves it. 
Getting too excited. 
Try to do too much with my dream limbs. I can't control my dream limbs as much, so climbing up a ladder isn't really recommended.

----------


## LRHicks

Same problem is with my friend.

----------


## Hypnopotamus

> Also to keep moving, as if I stop, then the dream just dissolves.



That's a good piece of advice.
My dreams tend to collapse when I stop moving (when I stop and stare a something).

I did notice when I walk, float or fly the dream is very fluid.

Thanks for your input.

Cheers

----------


## AmicusSomniatus

Keeping your mind focused on what you are doing is key and something that will come with practice.  Getting lost in thought, which most of us do on a daily basis, is a sure way to end a lucid dream.  Something also that I have found is that the Wake Back to Bed method provides much more stable lucid dreams that lasts longer. This may be because of the mid sleep alertness that we bring into the dream.

----------


## Psionik

It is good to not try to force things... the dream is more stable if mind is concentrated and relaxed. Just observe as much as possible.

----------


## nightdagger

I have similar problem. one time, I stabilized my dream...Then I want to move elsewhere, then the dream collapsed

----------


## StygianThemis

That makes sense. I have tried "explore the dream" as my dream goal before, but I lost lucidity too quickly and just went off exploring, in a dream. A mixture of sensory awareness, constant movement, and remaining calm must be the key. Definitely worth trying.

Maybe meditation will help with that sensory awareness. Gaaah, but it's such a pain to do nothing at all. Well. Small price to pay for freedom, I suppose.

And, literally any degree of excitment at the start of a dream just insta-bamfs me out. Ahhh. I wish I wish upon a fish that the dream world was more stable, once lucidity was obtained. Like a real world, where you are the omnipotent ruler. Still. The fact that lucid dreams exist at all is quite the treasure to be cherrished.

----------


## Nozaki

Well, i experienced this too when in my several first lucid dream attempt. first, im overly excited when obtain the lucidity, then ofc you already knew what happen next. the next day i browse the solution, and trying to apply the "calm and enjoy" the dream state. after i entering the lucidity in the dream again, i start to just relax and not got too carried away, move around, stabilizing, RC, enjoying the environment, then what happened next is im start to losing lucidity and just got another usual dream lmao. i feel very funny when i woke up from the dream. guess this happened to everyone.

----------


## Mzzkc

I actually saw a clever little tip recently on another site (it was reddit, ban me fam, my body is ready) that I think might help you out a bit.

Just talk.

Once you become lucid, simply talk aloud. Doesn't have to be about anything in particular. You can narrate your dream, talk to your dream characters, talk to the walls, talk to your hands, whatever feels right, ya know?

The original post I saw this tip in didn't discuss *why* this works, but I saw right away why this little bit of advice was so magical. Essentially, all stabilization is one big balancing act between the focus you put on the dream world and the focus you put on your inner thoughts and dialogue. By shifting that inner dialogue outward, and directly involving yourself and focusing on the dreamworld, you ensure that balance is met naturally and easily without the need to run around rubbing your face on bricks or smelling mailboxes.

So yeah. Not OP, but hope that helps.

----------


## Buddy

That's a sweet tip Mzzkc! I'll have to start implementing that one since I typically keep my vocalizations to a minimum. Most of my lucids don't last super long since I tend to try to exert too much control too soon or just straight up forget what it is I _really_ want to do (Instead of, you know, being a dirty bastard the whole time).  ::D: 

If I could just remember to do a few extra sensory engagements after the reality check I'm good...and to also keep doing reality checks over time. That would help too...

----------

